#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Non O visa based on marriage savannaket

## mrrandom

Hi 

Would appreciate very much up to date info about the above.

Never done this before. Remember reading you can get a 1 year non o based on marriage from savvanakhet in laos.

Is it 5k baht?

What documents do i need to take?
What's the best timing (i.e drop off before noon day one and pick up afternoon day 2 etc?

Cheap ok hotel to stay at

Any other tips about the trip (will be doing it from BKK)

Thanks a lot in advance for your help guys. Cheers

----------


## mrrandom

forgot to mention the main point too - this is possible without proof of funds?

----------


## jamescollister

Did Sav 3 months ago, no money needed to show, depending where you are coming from [distance] stay the night on the Thai side of the river.

Morning cross over, take $30 US with you, Lao visa $30 US or 1500 Baht, save 500 Baht.
On the Lao side, tuk tuks and mini buses will be waiting, if your wife {Thai} is with you, let her make the deal, driver will charge 200 baht per passenger {farang] and fill the Tuk Tuk up, I take the wife and 2 kids all the time, bit of a road trip, 200 baht for the family.

Paper work, I take everything, form filler across the road, nice guy, Lao with a yank accent will photocopy what's needed, 100 B sometimes they want more, sometimes less, this time, wedding certificate, blue house book and wife's ID.

Hand it in to the Embassy office, before 11 am, this time, never looked at the original documents, guessing the form fillers word is good enough.
5000 Baht and think 3 photo's and you get a number ticket, to pick up the next day.

Avalon hotel [ drink a bit when there, memory is not good ] 10 min walk from the Embassy, get a room, cross the road turn left, 100 meters and there is a bar, sit down and get drunk on beer Lao.

Next day, pay 200 Baht for a tuk Tuk or walk 10 minutes to the Embassy, get your passport and make a deal to get back to the border.

Done, have done this for years.

----------


## Maanaam

> forgot to mention the main point too - this is possible without proof of funds?


Did mine April. Not asked for proof of funds.
What you need is Thai marriage cert or certified foreign marriage cert, signed by your wife (heaven knows why she needs to sign it),and your wife's Thai ID. The Savanakhet Thai consulate has a website with the application form so you can download, print, and see what else you need...I think that's all.
Biggest thing to consider is this: You can only submit in the morning and only recieve back in the afternoon, next day. It does require an overnight stay, or if you're flying in from BKK, with flights only on Monday, Wednesday and Friday, you need to get in Monday afternoon, submit the application Tuesday morning, receive back Wednesday arvo (too late for flight) and return to BKK Friday arvo so a few night's stay. Crossing over the bridge (Mukdahan) means only one night stay.
Boring place, but the people are lovely.

----------


## OhOh

> Any other tips about the trip (will be doing it from BKK)


There is a bus from Bangkok, Mo Chit Bus Station*,* to Mukdahan.

From ฿502 one way, times and various companies at this web site:

https://12go.asia/en/travel/bangkok/...ection=forward




> and your wife's Thai ID


Original plastic card or a signed photocopy? Does she need to be there in person?

----------


## mrrandom

Thank you so much guys.

James, brilliant info, thanks bro.

Maanaam - filled in the gaps - many thanks.

Ohoh - thanks also.

For a moment I thought I wasn't going to get the info and would have to go and talk to the wankers on Thai Visa  :Smile: 

Top work chaps - muchas gracias

A very merry Christmas and New Year to you all.

Cheers!

----------


## OhOh

Some pictures and a story of your adventure posted here, will be ample reward.

There is plenty to be found here and a lot to be disregarded. Amusement, info, heartbreaking stories, but generally fun. Come back soon.

----------


## jamescollister

> Original plastic card or a signed photocopy? Does she need to be there in person?


No, wife was with me, kids in tow, Consult never asked for a letter from the wife, even thought she was there.

Think the form filler ticks a box.  and makes it all ok.

----------


## mrrandom

> Some pictures and a story of your adventure posted here, will be ample reward.
> 
> There is plenty to be found here and a lot to be disregarded. Amusement, info, heartbreaking stories, but generally fun. Come back soon.


Nice one OhOh, I just arrived on a VOA and have 3 weeks left, so I'll be heading off on this trip in about 2 weeks from now. For sure, I'll take pictures and post up a report, least I can do for the sterling advice I've received here.

Cheers!

----------


## OhOh

> I just arrived on a VOA and have 3 weeks left





> Thai marriage cert or certified foreign marriage cert,


This is a Thai Official marriage certificate obtained from the local government office.

I hope you've known the lady you married a while.




> Think the form filler ticks a box. and makes it all ok.


It might be useful if you have contact details for the "form filler" to send "mrrandom" any location details, "across the road from xxx bar/hotel.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> t might be useful if you have contact details for the "form filler" to send "mrrandom" any location details, "across the road from xxx bar/hotel.


Other  side of the road from the consulate.

----------


## Maanaam

> Original plastic card or a signed photocopy? Does she need to be there in person?


I don't know. When I went, the wife was with me. But it brings up an interesting detail. At the consulate, you queue up for your turn at the counter window. It's like at a secure bank where you can just pass things under a glass barrier, except here it's not glass and you can not see who you're dealing with... and they can not see you, just your hands. In theory, you could hire a person to do the whole thing as no clients are looked at, just their documents, hands, and money.

----------


## toddaniels

> I don't know. When I went, the wife was with me. But it brings up an interesting detail. At the consulate, you queue up for your turn at the counter window. It's like at a secure bank where you can just pass things under a glass barrier, except here it's not glass and you can not see who you're dealing with... and they can not see you, just your hands. In theory, you could hire a person to do the whole thing as no clients are looked at, just their documents, hands, and money.


you certainly don't need to drag your wife with you and ONLY need signed copies of the required documents
original Kor Ror 3 marriage certificate (the one with the roses around the border) <- they want to see its real
You need copies of the following 
front & back of the Kor Ror 3 marriage certificatefront & back of the Kor Ror 2 marriage paper <- looks like a form all in thai (not always required by Savannakhet)front & back her your wifes thai i/d cardthai wife's house book listingyour passport data pageyour lao visa and entry stamp 
you sign everything with your name on it, she signs everything with hers meaning you BOTH sign the marriage certificates

A filled out application, two passport sized photos and 5000baht gets you a year-long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type O visa

----------


## Maanaam

Thanks for clearing that up. As a matter of interest, we only have our NZ marriage certificate and so had to go to BKK to get the Australian Embassy (NZ marriage, but I'm Aussie passport) to get a photocoy of the marriage cert, signed and stamped as a true copy by the head honcho. Took about 5 minutes and cost 600 baht. Funny how it's only a certified copy, not certified as being genuine. Of course, it being a non-Australian marriage cert, and the copy was done by Australia, the original could very well have been a fake  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> you certainly don't need to drag your wife with you


You do if you don't wanna be bored to tears in that shithole that is Savannakhet.

Treat her and pay for the suite with jacuzzi at Dao Savannh hotel(3,500 baht and well worth it)which has a great river view, swimming pool and cable tv,  instead of staying in those box room motels.They have a nice buffet  breakfast and a tandem you can ride around on :Smile:   There's a nice rooftop restaurant overlooking the river just up the road with live music for somewhere to go at night, i forget the name, turn right out of hotel. The hotel will also drop you off for free in there tuktuk at the Thai consulate when you are ready to go. I heard they pick you up too.

You can find the Non o application form and Laos visa forms online, which will save you time.

----------


## Maanaam

> You do if you don't wanna be bored to tears in that shithole that is Savannakhet.
> 
> Treat her and pay for the suite with jacuzzi at Dao Savannh hotel(3,500 baht and well worth it)which has a great river view, swimming pool and cable tv,  instead of staying in those box room motels.They have a nice buffet  breakfast and a tandem you can ride around on  There's a nice rooftop restaurant overlooking the river just up the road with live music for somewhere to go at night, i forget the name, turn right out of hotel. The hotel will also drop you off for free in there tuktuk at the Thai consulate when you are ready to go. I heard they pick you up too.
> 
> You can find the Non o application form and Laos visa forms online, which will save you time.


That's where we stayed. Peaceful. I don't know when you were there last, but the place is a bit run down now. Nice enough though. That place with the live music, we went there too. Very nice sitting above the water, but the music (stereo not live when we went) was ridiculously loud and I couldn't wait to finish my beer and get out.
A bit of a walk, but further up that road and turn right, there's a market of food stalls every night.

Another thing. Past the Thai embassy, there's an OTOP shop. Worth a visit if for nothing else than the various fruit liquors they have for a pittance.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> You do if you don't wanna be bored to tears in that shithole that is Savannakhet.
> 
> Treat her and pay for the suite with jacuzzi at Dao Savannh hotel(3,500 baht and well worth it)which has a great river view, swimming pool and cable tv,  instead of staying in those box room motels.They have a nice buffet  breakfast and a tandem you can ride around on  There's a nice rooftop restaurant overlooking the river just up the road with live music for somewhere to go at night, i forget the name, turn right out of hotel. The hotel will also drop you off for free in there tuktuk at the Thai consulate when you are ready to go. I heard they pick you up too.
> 
> You can find the Non o application form and Laos visa forms online, which will save you time.


I used to think similar, especially compared to VTNE.
But now i disagree. Things have moved on and there are some very nice bars (some with bands & music) set up mainly for the young locals, all near the main Christian church & evening market, near the well know French resto.
The last two times i've been there (ie 2 years) i've had a thoroughly enjoyable evening.
Been coming to SVKT for over 10 years, always solo. Drive the truck to Mukdahan and leave it overnight.
As for 3 & a half k for an overnight room, i prefer to stay in a shithole for a tenth of the price.
Each to their own.

----------


## Maanaam

> near the well know French resto.


If it's the same one we went to, on a soi heading towards the river from the market... I was not impressed. So much so that I got a refund for one of the dishes. I'm not usually one to complain in restaurants and can eat most anything but the "slow cooked beef with tomatoes" was in fact fried boot leather with  tomato ketchup poured over it and sprinkled with raw onion slices.

----------


## Dillinger

> As for 3 & a half k for an overnight room


Its not one room, you get a huge living room, a huge bedroom, a big  double balcony with river views and a step in whirlpool. :Smile: 

The free tuk tuk saves you a good few baht, the breakfast is thrown in with the price too and its on the river so youve got no reason for return tuk tuks.





> Been coming to SVKT for over 10 years, always solo


I'd stay in Avalon too if alone, I prefer to turn it into a family trip nowadays though and even take in the Missus family on the road trip up and back.

----------


## OhOh

> I just arrived on a VOA and have 3 weeks left, so I'll be heading off on this trip in about 2 weeks from now.


I'm more concerned the OP may have only known his wife for a few weeks.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> Its not one room, you get a huge living room, a huge bedroom, a big  double balcony with river views and a step in whirlpool.
> 
> The free tuk tuk saves you a good few baht, the breakfast is thrown in with the price too and its on the river so youve got no reason for return tuk tuks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stay in Avalon too if alone, I prefer to turn it into a family trip nowadays though and even take in the Missus family on the road trip up and back.


Avalon - 
too posh 
too close to the consulate.
I said i like shitholes. Real shitholes. 
Enclosed pic of the quality bathroom wiring.
Never taken a tuk tuk in central downtown - walk or cycle everywhere.

----------


## Dillinger

^Would that be Nouansavan Guesthouse :Smile: ...



Think I'd sooner sleep on a cardboard box :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

There's a nice house up for sale across the road from the consulate. I remarked to my wife it would be good to buy and convert to a boutique guest house. The fact that visa applications are only accepted in the morning and only given back the next afternoon means everyone has to sleep a night. A guest house right there could be good, especially if you built a pool. You'd always have 2 or 3 guests, and you probably wouldn't want any more. Rake in the bucks at the bar, too.

----------


## tunk

> Did Sav 3 months ago, no money needed to show, depending where you are coming from [distance] stay the night on the Thai side of the river.
> 
> Morning cross over, take $30 US with you, Lao visa $30 US or 1500 Baht, save 500 Baht.
> On the Lao side, tuk tuks and mini buses will be waiting, if your wife {Thai} is with you, let her make the deal, driver will charge 200 baht per passenger {farang] and fill the Tuk Tuk up, I take the wife and 2 kids all the time, bit of a road trip, 200 baht for the family.
> 
> Paper work, I take everything, form filler across the road, nice guy, Lao with a yank accent will photocopy what's needed, 100 B sometimes they want more, sometimes less, this time, wedding certificate, blue house book and wife's ID.
> 
> Hand it in to the Embassy office, before 11 am, this time, never looked at the original documents, guessing the form fillers word is good enough.
> 5000 Baht and think 3 photo's and you get a number ticket, to pick up the next day.
> ...


That nice guy across the street with the yank accent is Tony. Thats an American accent. He can be very helpful. He knows exactly what you need for every visa. He is right there, sees and hears about it 5 days a week. I also think he has connections inside the consulate.

----------


## Dillinger

> There's a nice house up for sale across the road from the consulate. I remarked to my wife it would be good to buy and convert to a boutique guest house. The fact that visa applications are only accepted in the morning and only given back the next afternoon means everyone has to sleep a night. A guest house right there could be good, especially if you built a pool. You'd always have 2 or 3 guests, and you probably wouldn't want any more. Rake in the bucks at the bar, too.


Good idea that, could also offer an  intensive course on how to fill a form in to our Yank and Aussie friends
 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> offer an intensive course on how to fill a form


One would need to employ a local lass. No point in depriving the locals from making every Bill or Ben enjoy their necessary night's deprivations.

----------


## mrrandom

Thanks for all the input from everybody, and thanks to Tod for making a very clear list of all documents required. Much appreciated.

A couple of more questions please.

1: From what I have read here, I need to drop off the passport before 11am (thanks James), is that right? When I've gone to Vientiane in the past, from what I recall, it was the same. Then you had to pick up the passport the following day - in the afternoon (say between 1 and 4 for example). Is it the same in savanakket? I would appreciate the definite times for drop off/collection if anybody knows them please?

Another problem I found was getting to the consulate in Vientiane and it being closed. Doeas anybody have a link to a site which will tell me when the consulate in Savannakhet will be closed over the next month or so please?

2: Once I get the 1 year visa, do I have to border run every 90 days, or can I do the 90 day report at Chaeng Wattana, as I have always done on my non-b visa??

Thanks guys.

----------


## Maanaam

> drop off the passport before 11am (thanks James), is that right?


Yes, and I think between 2 and 4 in the arvo the next day for pick up.
Just go to their website. Get all the info plus a pdf to print out
http://www.thaisavannakhet.com/savan...ulate/contact/

----------


## mrrandom

Thanks Maanaam

----------


## mrrandom

> 2: Once I get the 1 year visa, do I have to border run every 90 days, or can I do the 90 day report at Chaeng Wattana, as I have always done on my non-b visa??


Do you know the answer to this please Maanaam?

----------


## Dillinger

^ border run or fly somewhere 

 Penang's always nice for a civilised weekend away. KL is dirt cheap to fly to. In fact loads of cheap flights with Air Asia, Scoot and Vietjet

Take the wife to Japan in Feb and show her snow

----------


## mrrandom

Great, thanks for the info Dillinger, much appreciated.

----------


## Dillinger

^ How are you getting up there and where are you coming from

----------


## mrrandom

I'll be leaving from Bangkok and take an overnight bus from Mor Chit.

----------


## Norton

> 2: Once I get the 1 year visa, do I have to border run every 90 days, or can I do the 90 day report at Chaeng Wattana, as I have always done on my non-b visa??


You can do it at Chaeng Wattana or on line.

----------


## mrrandom

> border run or fly somewhere







> You can do it at Chaeng Wattana or on line



 :Scratchchin:

----------


## mrrandom

If I can do it at Chaeng Wattana that would be much better.

I think I saw someone mention that getting a non o visa from Savannakhet or getting a 1 year extension are different beasts. Maybe they have different rules?

i.e you can do the chaeng wattana thing if you're on a one year extension received in country but have to do border runs if it is one from Savannakhet???

----------


## Norton

> you can do the chaeng wattana thing if you're on a one year extension received in country


Yes. You will do the 90 day reporting there. After 1 year, you will need another 1 year extension to stay which can be done at CW.

----------


## Luigi

> Once I get the 1 year visa, do I have to border run every 90 days, or can I do the 90 day report at Chaeng Wattana, as I have always done on my non-b visa??


If you're working here, you'll need to get your WP and then get an extension with 90 day reporting at CW (or your local Immigration office).

If not working, you can go and get an annual extension, but will need to show proof of funds or income. The funds need to be seasoned for 2 months in a Thai bank account. 


If you don't have enough funds/income and not working, you can do a border run every 90 days if you wish. Some people book them way ahead as the local airlines have good deals when booking 6/9/12 months in advance.

----------


## Dillinger

> I think I saw someone mention that getting a non o visa from Savannakhet or getting a 1 year extension are different beasts. Maybe they have different rules?
> 
> i.e you can do the chaeng wattana thing if you're on a one year extension received in country but have to do border runs if it is one from Savannakhet???


Thats how i see it too.
The multi entry non o visa is based on marriage. If you were working surely you would be going to Savannakhet to get a non-b?

----------


## Dillinger

On that non o visa  based on marriage, you can extend your visa runs at an immigration office here  for 60 days at a time, meaning you can stay for nearly 5 month intervals. Not sure how many times you can do that though.

The other good thing about your non o visa, MrRandom, is that it is good for nearly 15 months. Ie if you arrive back in Thailand a day before that 1 year visa runs out you will be stampex in for another 90 days.

----------


## Luigi

> I'll be leaving from Bangkok and take an overnight bus from Mor Chit.


fok that. 

There must cheap flights to places like Ubon or Sakon Nakhon. Then bus or taxi from there.

Probably have those fly n ride deals that will then take you to the border or near it in a mini van as part of the package.

For probably 1k baht more than overnight busing it for 700km it's got to be worth it.

----------


## Dillinger

> Yes. You will do the 90 day reporting there. After 1 year, you will need another 1 year extension to stay which can be done at CW.


The only thing about forums Mr. Random is that you will sometimes need to sort the wheat from the chaff.

That above is the chaff :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I'll be leaving from Bangkok and take an overnight bus from Mor Chit.


Ive done that mate and got there to late in the morning to get to Sav Consulate, you may be luckier.

 As Luigi says it is quicker to fly with Air Asia or Nok Air that fly to Ubon and Nakhon Sawan. The downside is they dont fly in the mornings either to get you there in time the same day, but you can take a later flight and overnight.
Those fly and rides do however involve another 2 or 3 hours of sitting in a minivan.

Whichever way you choose is a ballache, next year Im gonna get a passport for the Missus car, tour Laos and drive up to V ientianne and piss in BLD's pool. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> As Luigi says it is quicker to fly with Air Asia or Nok Air that fly to Ubon and Nakhon Sawan.


Don't listen to Dill and fly to Nakhon Sawan. You'll still have 500km or so to get to the border.


Yours, The Wheat. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

My bad, Air Asia fly to Nakhon Phanom and its only a 1 and half hour journey to Mukdahan.


I see where i must have got that wrong info from now... :Smile: 





> Sakon Nakhon.

----------


## Dillinger

I see there's an indirect flight you can take to Sakon Nakhon, just involves a 72 hour stopover in Botswana and Zambia

----------


## Luigi

My kinda stop over.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

There are cheaper ways to get to Mukdahan, The GrabALulu which seats 3 , picks up from Suk 13 and goes via ChiangMai

----------


## Norton

> That above is the chaff


Ya think. Could be but can apply for the 1 year extension on the last 30 days of the 90-day permit to stay. However, will have to meet financial requirement.

Suppose if you don't have 400k baht to put in a Thai bank, you will have to do as some say here. Make runs to Thai embassies in the region and get a new visa.

Possible a visa obtained outside your home country could be an issue as it is clearly stated the visa must me obtained in your home country.

----------


## Luigi

Doesn't seem to be one via Nakhon Sawan.  :Smile: 

Maybe it was an emergency medevac he took after a footpath got the better of him.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ no one likes a show off :Smile: 

you gonna name the airline for him?

I've heard its a lot more fun to stay in that place Luigi mentions, although it could be another Nakhon :Smile: , but how to get to Mukdahan in the morning if  you overnight in Sodom Nakhon?

----------


## Norton

> but how to get to Mukdahan in the morning if you overnight in Sodom Nakhon?


Easy but leave early.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Have always found a Fino to be perfect.

----------


## Dillinger

> Suppose if you don't have 400k baht to put in a Thai bank, you will have to do as some say here


Its not about not having the money, apart from the journey you only hqve to do once every 15 months, you dont have to visit immigration every 3 months, or draw a map to your house and have some officials knocking your door at anytime asking you and your Missus all kinds of intimate questions :Smile: 

Leaving Thailand every 3 months is a must to conserve your sanity too.imo.





> Possible a visa obtained outside your home country could be an issue as it is clearly stated the visa must me obtained in your home country


Where does it state that exactly?

Or are you talking Tourist Visa now? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

What's the rush with getting there in time to do the visa that day?


Ye guys working or something?  :Smile: 


Do the fly n ride thing, head over, have a night with a few brassers while going to the embassy to apply for yer marriage visa the next day.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> you dont have to visit immigration every 3 months


You don't have to do that with an extension either. 

Online.
Mail. 
200 baht and yer passy to the local motosai taxi yabaa addict.

----------


## pseudolus

> The multi entry non o visa is based on marriage. If you were working surely you would be going to Savannakhet to get a non-b?


You can get a work permit on a Non O marriage visa as well by the way.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ i was wondering where your travel threads were. You wouldnt be working whilst not travelling would you? :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ all the teflers I see up in Sav are getting non b's

----------


## pseudolus

And? TELFers aren't known for being the shiniest pennies  in the arcade. 

Lulu Doesn't need to travel whilst selling Chang t-shirts on ebay

----------


## Dillinger

> What's the rush with getting there in time to do the visa that day?


Because the whole area is a shit hole.  :Smile: 

How do you get from Sakhon Nakhon to Mukdahan the next morning?

----------


## Norton

> I believe you can get a work permit on a Non O marriage visa as well by the way.


Yes. Allowed to work on "marriage" visa.

----------


## Luigi

> How do you get from Sakhon Nakhon to Mukdahan the next morning?


Isn't the fly n ride service immediate?

Don't you land, then they shuttle you off a few minutes later?


So I presume you land, get shuttled to Muk. Cross the bridge, then get pissed up in Savannakhet and not have to get up at stupid o'clock to get to the embassy in time.

----------


## pseudolus

> Because the whole area is a shit hole.



No brass at all there? None? 

Bet there bloody is. Half a mind to go there just to hunt it out.

----------


## Luigi

^ He was probably thinking of Nakhon Sawan.  :Smile: 




> Yes. Allowed to work on "marriage" visa.


Yup, you can be granted a Work Permit and then be allowed to work on any Non-Imm visa except one based on Education (Non-Im-Ed.)

----------


## Dillinger

Someone on here mentioned  Sakhon Nawan, unlike Mukdahan  has a bit of nightlife and some minge, so I imagined thats where you would be holed up. :Smile: 
Ahhh I think it was one of Bogon's tips.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ He was probably thinking of Nakhon Sawan. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you can be granted a Work Permit and then be allowed to work on any Non-Imm visa except one based on Education (Non-Im-Ed.)


Benefit being that if you lose your job, you don't have a 7 day count down to needing to sort out a new visa, which is probably why HR departments prefer Non Imm B's.

----------


## Dillinger

> No brass at all there? None? 
> 
> Bet there bloody is. Half a mind to go there just to hunt it out.


Bogon found it in Sakhon Nakhon and in some seedy  karaoke bar in Savannakhet if I remember right. 
You're bound to be better off taking the ball and chain though, if Luigi's pulling himself off in Mukdahan :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Mukdahan


Rumour has it you go to the bottom of the tower.

Just bring some earplugs, disinfectant and leave yer valuables with the tuk-tuk driver.

----------


## pseudolus

I think I'll start a thread on TV to inquire - something like "I am planning on a romance tour to Savannakhet and Mukdahan. Where can i get my cock wet?" 

I'll revert back with the answers.

----------


## pseudolus

Fuck it - Banned again.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ doesnt sit very well with some when you mentio marriage visa and ho's :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Good chance I'll be moving back in the very near future, and I might very well go exploring and get the visa there. Seems to be a piece of piss and since Birmingham shut up shop which handed out visas like candy, Savannaket might be ideal

----------


## Dillinger

When you type Sakhon Nakhon mongering?Google says did you mean Nakhon Sawan

----------


## Pragmatic

> Good chance I'll be moving back in the very near future, and I might very well go exploring and get the visa there. Seems to be a piece of piss and since Birmingham shut up shop which handed out visas like candy, Savannaket might be ideal


  I'm thinking similar but I can't help but think, just like the embassy letter, these loopholes will get plugged sooner or later.

----------


## pseudolus

> I'm thinking similar but I can't help but think, just like the embassy letter, these loopholes will get plugged sooner or later.


Probably pal. 

It's not the letters that worry me. With non imm b the amount of bloody paperwork I always needed was mental, and it takes quite a bit of time as well. Birmingham I used to get away with about 30 pages and in and out in about 3 minutes. PP were always looking for a hand out to get it done faster (literally asking for a tip). KL not so bad.

----------


## jamescollister

Thread seems to be going round in circles, multi entry O spouse from Sav. is good for 12 months, you must leave the country every 90 days and get another 3 month stamp. Which means if you leave Thailand at the end or near of the visa you get 3 more months, near on 15 months all up.

I live on the Lao land border, every 3 months drive to Chong Mek, about 1 hour, stamp out and stamp into Lao, stamp out of Lao get a load of duty free Vodka and back into Thailand.

As to getting to Sav. there are buses. trains to Ubon, Savanakhet has an airport, there is also a casino bus from Ubon and probably other places, you join and get 50 percent off the room.

Costs and time are the only concerns, as said take the wife and kids making it a road trip, 3,4 or 5 days stopping off in different places.

It's no big problem and when you get there, farangs that do it yearly will tell you the system.

----------


## Maanaam

Air Laos have flights Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, BKK-SVK. The problem with that schedule is you get in too late to submit the application on the same day as the flight arrives, and recieve your passport back too late for the flight back to BKK. It means flying in Monday, applying Tuesday, getting PP back Wednesday, and home on Friday. 4 nights in Boredomville. 
But one-way is an option if you go across the bridge on either leg.

----------


## Maanaam

> Probably pal. 
> 
> It's not the letters that worry me. With non imm b the amount of bloody paperwork I always needed was mental, and it takes quite a bit of time as well. Birmingham I used to get away with about 30 pages and in and out in about 3 minutes. PP were always looking for a hand out to get it done faster (literally asking for a tip). KL not so bad.


Seoul Thai Embassy is another one that doesn't require proof of funds. Auckland used to be the same (no need for marriage cert...proof of established relationship (eg years of FB posts) was enough) but no longer approve non-imm visas and the application goes to Wellington. Wellington are cagey about proof of funds and don't state exactly what the applicant needs.

----------


## Dillinger

> Thread seems to be going round in circles, multi entry O spouse from Sav. is good for 12 months, you must leave the country every 90 days and get another 3 month stamp. Which means if you leave Thailand at the end or near of the visa you get 3 more months, near on 15 months all up.


Thats what I thought.

Luigi is obviously a bit shy to say he's got a work permit and is Tefling/fluffing gay porn stars :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

We all gotta make those Satangs bud.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

So there you go OP.... You DO have to leave the country every 90 days IF you don't have a work permit. I think :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I think


Too mut  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Thread seems to be going round in circles, multi entry O spouse from Sav. is good for 12 months, you must leave the country every 90 days and get another 3 month stamp. Which means if you leave Thailand at the end or near of the visa you get 3 more months, near on 15 months all up.
> 
> I live on the Lao land border, every 3 months drive to Chong Mek, about 1 hour, stamp out and stamp into Lao, stamp out of Lao get a load of duty free Vodka and back into Thailand.
> 
> As to getting to Sav. there are buses. trains to Ubon, Savanakhet has an airport, there is also a casino bus from Ubon and probably other places, you join and get 50 percent off the room.
> 
> Costs and time are the only concerns, as said take the wife and kids making it a road trip, 3,4 or 5 days stopping off in different places.
> 
> It's no big problem and when you get there, farangs that do it yearly will tell you the system.




On the cheap, Jim.
More practical and straight forward than not.

 :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

At this time the ONLY thai consulates in S/E Asia that will offer the year-long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type O visa based on marriage to a thai national without proof of funds are the thai consulates in Savannakhet Lao & Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam. 

As of Sept the thai consulate in Seoul South Korea stopped issuing year-long, multi-entry Non-O's and went to issuing 90 day single entry only. <-or that was a verified report of someone who went there and could only get a 90 day single entry.. 

The thai consulate in Penang WILL issue a year-long, multi-entry Non-O visa based on marriage to a thai national IF you show proof of 400K baht (or the equivalent) in a bank account (your bank in your country is fine) and there is no seasoning requirement on the funds either.

A quick refresher on how a year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa works (whether you have a work permit or not) 
You get the visa and it's valid for a year from the date it's issued and it's unlimited entries for the entire year. You get stamped in for 90 days for each entry. When your 90 days is running out you go to a border, stamp out of thailand stamp in&out of another country, stamp back in to thailand to get another 90 days. You do this for the validity of the visa and by bouncing out and back in just prior to the expiration date on the VISA itself you get a final 90 day stamp taking you to 15 months of stay and you extend that last entry by 60 days based on visiting thai family for 1900baht at the immigration office taking you to 17 months of stay on a year long visa.

There is NO way to stay longer IN COUNTRY on that visa without getting a yearly extension at the immigration office by meeting the financial requirements and providing the appropriate documentation, not if you have a work permit, not if you don't.

----------


## Dillinger

> There is NO way to stay longer IN COUNTRY on that visa without getting a yearly extension at the immigration office by meeting the financial requirements and providing the appropriate documentation, not if you have a work permit, not if you don't.


So how does Luigi do it then?

----------


## OhOh

> So how does Luigi do it then?


I believe one of his Thai ladies has "connections". :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

6 year overstay and counting.

----------


## Luigi

Or I get annual extensions based on me kid.



One of those.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> I believe one of his Thai ladies has "connections"


Do you think whores have connections?
Yeah, I suppose some would.

----------


## Maanaam

> So how does Luigi do it then?


The last time the subject came up, he responded with "cinco years" and let people think he was on the Elite Card.
Who knows? He's an inveterate liar.
Who cares?  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Lulu does what most do on a non-O. Pays his money and gets 1 year extension in country.

----------


## Luigi

> Who cares?


You, and a handful of other Lulutards, evidently.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> The last time the subject came up, he responded with "cinco years"


 :smiley laughing: 

OP heres a link to Thai visa, who don't get all shady when asking for visa advice

https://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic...ear-extension/

----------


## pseudolus

> OP heres a link to Thai visa, who don't get all shady when asking for visa advice
> 
> https://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic...ear-extension/


Have they not started pushing people to their in house Visa Shop yet (I assume they have one)? 

_Edit_

Fuck I was right

----------


## Soapy Kev

the Guys name is Tony, i have or had his Line account and phone number, let me check see if he is still working there, but inbox me if you need this info, ok?

----------


## jamescollister

Strange one, German guy comes and stays in my village once or twice a year, has a girlfriend or more of a companion, both not young, but she speaks German.

Long story short, having a beer with him, he doesn't speak English so hard to get any info, but ask how long is he staying this time, 6 months is the answer.

Visa question comes up, seems he paid 150 euros at the Dusseldorf consulate and was given a multi entry non Immigrant O, he's not married to the Thai lady, has no Thai kids, was not asked to show any money.

Found it hard to believe, but he showed me his passport and yes he has a multi O visa.

Seems he just went to the Embassy, said he wanted to stay for 6 months, paid the 150 Euros and the visa was issued.

----------


## Luigi

Could simply be an easy embassy/consulate. Hull was the famous one for dodgy Brits a few years ago.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ That's  a 6 month METV (Multi Entry Tourist Visa)  you daft fukker :Smile: 

Nothing dodgy about it.

----------


## jamescollister

> ^^ That's  a 6 month METV (Multi Entry Tourist Visa)  you daft fukker
> 
> Nothing dodgy about it.


No, same as mine, I have a multi entry O, spouse from Sav. went home got my passport and compared.
He has a multi entry O visa, nothing to do with a tourist visa.

----------


## Dillinger

Well It's a bit funny how the METV visa costs £125 in UK or  €150 euros in Germany, the amount he paid for this  non o that you saw whilst half trollied down the local bar :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Btw here's  METV  :Smile: 


And a non-o


 :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

It's the bottom one, non immigrant O, same as mine from Sav.

----------


## Dillinger

^ if you say so :Smile:  although I'd love to see this 6 month non o  :Smile: 

I see both visas are the same price, in the US anyway.

----------


## SKkin

^^^Banner Vagina signed that?  :Confused:

----------


## happynz

lol...

----------


## jamescollister

> ^ if you say so although I'd love to see this 6 month non o 
> 
> I see both visas are the same price, in the US anyway.


Not a 6 month visa, 12 month  multi O, same as mine from Savanhket, but not married to a Thai.

Don't know, may be the Thai consulate in Germany excepts common law wives, or just wants the money for the visa.

But he has Multi entry O, good for near on 15 months.

----------


## Dillinger

Doesnt make sense..




> Seems he just went to the Embassy, said he wanted to stay for 6 months, paid the 150 Euros and the visa was issued


Unless he is married to someone else or has a dependant child

----------


## pseudolus

> Doesnt make sense..
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he is married to someone else or has a dependant child


I reckon they are just slipping him a retirement visa on the assumption that most Germans have more than 10k in the bank.

----------


## fat bastard

Hi there. My wife is telling me that you don't need to show 400k in the bank at Vientiane now as well as in Savannaket(which I had already read here), She has been checking up on a Thai forum called "Pantip." 

Any updates? or has anyone has done this recently?
I thought that was only in possible in Savannaket although I would rather go to Vientiane if its possible.

Thanks in advance

----------


## toddaniels

> Hi there. My wife is telling me that you don't need to show 400k in the bank at Vientiane now as well as in Savannaket(which I had already read here), She has been checking up on a Thai forum called "Pantip." 
> 
> Any updates? or has anyone has done this recently?
> I thought that was only in possible in Savannaket although I would rather go to Vientiane if its possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance


She's right you don't show proof of funds at the thai consulate in Vientiane for a marriage visa 
BUT
You can ONLY get a 90 day single entry one from that consulate.
The two consulates  in S/E Asia that will issue a year-long, multi-entry Non-O visa based on marriage without proof of funds are Savannakhet Lao and Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam. The thai consulate in Penang WILL issue year-long, multi-entry Non-O's based on marriage BUT you need to show proof of 400K baht (or the equivalent) in a bank account (no seasoning is required).

----------


## Stumpy

For sheer amusement I read through this thread and all I can say is its amazing the lengths many individuals will go to back door living here in Thailand. Its a lot of damn work to find ways to be here if you don't have enough money. I mean I get it, some went all in figuring nothing would change but man the stress and angst these guys must live under wondering if their 90 day check in could be their last. I also followed the link from Todd to the other site and read the new rules for retirees. While we can all guess why they are implementing these changes, it seems that they want to thin out the ones that cannot afford to live here but it begs the question, "Are there that many expats living here that are homeless and a burden to the country and system?". Surely I think not.
 While 800K baht isn't an awful lot of money, the management of the funds becomes a pain in the ass. 

The only thing I wish they would do is if you are residing here on a marriage Visa that say after 10 years of due diligence and no issues that they stamp your passport with 1 year and the 90 day check ins stop and once a year you do a check in and that's that. 10 years is plenty of history to show you are not a dodger type. 

Regardless, I can pack camp and return to the US anytime if they start making it complicated for married folks to live here. Thailand is a cool place and I enjoy living here but........

----------


## fat bastard

Thank you toddaniels. I will be going soon and will report back. I won't be going to Ho Chi Minh City this time because I believe it will be closed for the New Year celebrations (Tet?) this week from Feb 4th through to the 8th.

----------


## stroller

> Seems he just went to the Embassy, said he wanted to stay for 6 months, paid the 150 Euros and the visa was issued.


Emphasis on "seems", since he can't speak English and you don't understand German.
Air tickets & proof of funds are required.

----------


## jamescollister

> Emphasis on "seems", since he can't speak English and you don't understand German.
> Air tickets & proof of funds are required.


What are you on about, air tickets and proof of funds, not needed for a multi O, just a Thai wife and he's not married.

----------


## Luigi

> Dusseldorf consulate


So a consulate, not an embassy.

Sure. Their business is to make money off selling visas. 


It's not like they're right next door and have illegal teachers and dodgy crims n sexpats pouring into them everyday, so have to be somewhat tight. 

Some European consulates have always been really easy and friendly for visas.

----------


## stroller

> What are you on about, air tickets and proof of funds, not needed for a multi O, just a Thai wife and he's not married.


You're a clueless waste of time.

----------


## jamescollister

> You're a clueless waste of time.


Well you should phone immigration and tell them they have got it wrong.
Been living on multi O spouse visas for well over 10 years, so someone is clueless, don't think it's me.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> You're a clueless waste of time.


Can you explain why?
Or do you not understand the requirements for a multi entry Non O from Savannakhet or single entry Non O from Vientiane?

----------


## crackerjack101

> She's right you don't show proof of funds at the thai consulate in Vientiane for a marriage visa 
> BUT
> You can ONLY get a 90 day single entry one from that consulate.
> The two consulates  in S/E Asia that will issue a year-long, multi-entry Non-O visa based on marriage without proof of funds are Savannakhet Lao and Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam. The thai consulate in Penang WILL issue year-long, multi-entry Non-O's based on marriage BUT you need to show proof of 400K baht (or the equivalent) in a bank account (no seasoning is required).



This is good news as I'll have to do another Savannakhet run next week. Thanks.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> For sheer amusement I read through this thread and all I can say is its amazing the lengths many individuals will go to back door living here in Thailand. Its a lot of damn work to find ways to be here if you don't have enough money. I mean I get it, some went all in figuring nothing would change but man the stress and angst these guys must live under wondering if their 90 day check in could be their last. I also followed the link from Todd to the other site and read the new rules for retirees. While we can all guess why they are implementing these changes, it seems that they want to thin out the ones that cannot afford to live here but it begs the question, "Are there that many expats living here that are homeless and a burden to the country and system?". Surely I think not.
>  While 800K baht isn't an awful lot of money, the management of the funds becomes a pain in the ass. 
> 
> The only thing I wish they would do is if you are residing here on a marriage Visa that say after 10 years of due diligence and no issues that they stamp your passport with 1 year and the 90 day check ins stop and once a year you do a check in and that's that. 10 years is plenty of history to show you are not a dodger type. 
> 
> Regardless, I can pack camp and return to the US anytime if they start making it complicated for married folks to live here. Thailand is a cool place and I enjoy living here but........


First 8 words - gosh, what an exciting life you must lead. 
Congrats, hero. Kudos.
Also, i'm happy that you enjoy visiting Immigration every 90 days ( i don't) and that you think 800K aint a lot of money.
Again, congrats.

----------


## Soapy Kev

> This is good news as I'll have to do another Savannakhet run next week. Thanks.


im off to Savannakhet next month, but cant get hold of my Thai agent/mate on either of his phones, he goes by the name Tony and lived in the USA, anyone going there before middle of March could you one make sure he is ok, and 2 give me updated phone number info. he lost his last phone some 2 years ago and it took me forever to get back in contact with him
Thanks guys

----------


## Soapy Kev

#crackerjack101, could you give me some feed back s to how you got on there? i have been 4 times and was thinking maybe something has changed?
i appreciate you giving me some guidance if poss?
many thanks Kev

----------


## Kartoo

As an update
Just done Multi entry marriage visa on Monday 4 Feb. Required 2 passport photos, Original marriage cert., copy detail page my passport, wife signed copies of house and ID both sides, marriage cert copy signed both sides and 5000 baht and my passport. Total of 4 people in the queue at 0900 Monday, collected 1400 Tuesday 5 people in queue.
There was a rumor you needed copy of Laos visa and entry stamp. I had but was not asked for.

----------


## crackerjack101

> #crackerjack101, could you give me some feed back s to how you got on there? i have been 4 times and was thinking maybe something has changed?
> i appreciate you giving me some guidance if poss?
> many thanks Kev


I think our friend has answered your question. He's also reassured me.

----------


## stroller

> Can you explain why?
> Or do you not understand the requirements for a multi entry Non O from Savannakhet or single entry Non O from Vientiane?


The consulate in question is Dusseldorf, Germany. The one I've been going to for 20 years.

----------


## Soapy Kev

thank you Kartoo, i need a drink now ! 
you have made my day

----------


## Soapy Kev

sorry Crackjack101, having some PC issues. just read that, thanks for reminding me

----------


## jamescollister

> The consulate in question is Dusseldorf, Germany. The one I've been going to for 20 years.


Your now deleted earlier post about 10 years of multi Os in SEA was a lie I take it.

Facts, not  I knows goes a long way.

Multi O [spouse] 
Money needed, LA $700 single person.
Australia and I cut and paste.

Non-Immigrant Visa
Required documents for ALL TYPES of Non-Immigrant Visa
 Passport or travel document with a minimum validity of 6 months, and copy
 Visa application form, fully completed
 Recent passport-sized photograph (3.5 x 4.5 cm) of the applicant
 For non-Australian or non-resident applicant, proof of an Australian Electronic Visa (VEVO)
 Copy of updated bank statement providing of adequate finances (THB 20,000 per person, or THB 40,000 per family)

No mention of 400,000 B in a Thai bank.

All  these application are are kept simple, for simple people, they are not  the be all and end all of the Thai foreign office rules and there are  many.

Return air-ticket, not needed, you can supply a written itinary,
IE I may transfer over to a non immigrant extension.
I will be renewing my Mutli O in another Asian country etc
I will be killed in a motorbike accident.

Now for my unmarried German friend and his Multi O.

Yesterday did my 90 day border run with him, he had no problems, stamp out, lao in out visa, back to Thailand.

Again will cut and paste Embassy clarification

.Non-Immigrant Visa type O (for dependent, spouse and family visit, or spouse of Thai national)
 Copy of the visa or work permit of a spouse or parent who is currently working in Thailand
 Proof of your relationship, such as marriage certificate or birth certificate
 Confirmation letter from your spouse or family member.

You  need to prove an on going relationship, but that does not mean you have  to be married, as it says, proof such as a marriage cert.

German just proved he had a long term on going [common law wife] which he was able to do.

Remember these are the Thai foreign office rules and apply when obtaing a visa in your home country.

So  stroller, tell me, if you had 400,000 B in a Thai bank, or the that  amount in a german bank, why didn't you get a non immigrant extension of  stay spouse in Dusseldorf.

Only 3 reasons I can see.
1] your stupid. 
2] your full of BS.
3] You can't pass a criminal records check in Germany.

----------


## fat bastard

I'm back from my first trip to Savvanakhet, everything went smoothly.

I flew to Nakhon phanom on Air Asia then caught their van to Mukdahan.  Because the flight was delayed an hour or so the van driver decided to drop me off at a hotel by the bus station. Made it nice and easy in the morning to catch the 50 baht bus to the border on the Friendship bridge. I had read somewhere that they'd take 30 dollars instead of 1500 baht but it's now 35 US dollars!!! I ended up paying the 1500 baht Met up with some people and shared a van to the embassy for 100 baht each. 

When we arrived we went to the guy Tony mentioned by others already and he looked at the paperwork my wife had prepared and separated it into what I needed to submit and what to put away. I got in line and then paid the 5,000 baht and received a ticket stub for the next day collection at 2 pm. They did, however, ask to see my original marriage certificate Which Tony had given back to me as I had a copy. Another 100 baht got me to the hotel Hoongthip and it was 850 with wifi. 

The next day and met with the others that stayed at the same hotel and shared the motorcycle songtaow back to the embassy for 1'clockish to be 1st in line for the opening at 2 pm. I handed in my stub and received my passport with the Multiple entry non O visa for a year. We then continued back to Friendship bridge and back into Mukdahan and then I went to Nakhon Phanom to fly back to Bangkok.

----------


## Soapy Kev

nice one, thanks for the info Mr FB

----------


## Luigi

A lot of people seem arrive in Muk and stay there, even if there's time to head across to Sav and get a hotel near the Thai embassy.

Surely Sav can't be that bad, that getting up 2 hours earlier in Muk to get to the bridge and do all the Laos Visa stuff there is better than waking up next to the embassy 10 minutes before it opens.  :Smile:

----------


## fat bastard

> nice one, thanks for the info Mr FB


Your welcome.

----------


## fat bastard

I would've gone on to Savannakhet, but, by the time I arrived in Mukdahan it was 10.30 pm already. I'd been to Mukdahan before so was interested in getting to have a look around Savannakhet. 

BTW, It's much easier to get to the embassy from the bridge in comparison to Nongkhai-Vientiane.

----------


## Soapy Kev

yeah, good info (tick) Thai Visa wankers (triple tick)

Ohoh - thanks also.

For a moment I thought I wasn't going to get the info and would have to go and talk to the wankers on Thai Visa  :Smile: 

Top work chaps - muchas gracias

A very merry Christmas and New Year to you all.

Cheers![/QUOTE]

----------


## rickschoppers

I am currently in Mukdahan and will be crossing the bridge tomorrow morning. I will be applying for a one year Non-immigrant O multiple entry visa using marriage as a reason. Once finished, I will report back on how things go.

----------


## Stumpy

> I am currently in Mukdahan and will be crossing the bridge tomorrow morning. I will be applying for a one year Non-immigrant O multiple entry visa using marriage as a reason. Once finished, I will report back on how things go.


Good Luck Rick. Look forward to update.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Good Luck Rick. Look forward to update.


JP, I had a 12 month O visa extension, but when I had to leave in a hurry to settle my sister's estate after her passing, I forgot about the re-enrty visa. That is why I have to go through this exercise, but it was a nice drive to Mukdahan from Udon. Hope all is well with you and yours.

----------


## fat bastard

I got a new passport because my old one has less than 5 months left, Can I get the stamps transferred into my new passport at the border say ....Nongkhai? I didn't realise that my 90 days are up tomorrow and what happens if I leave on the 3rd?.....pay 500 baht fine?
I'm looking for cheap flights for tomorrow as well, I guess if I get there early enough I can have everything transferred to my new passport at the airport.
Any advice?

----------


## Luigi

Yup, done at a border, no need to go to a local immigration office etc.


Answered in your thread here:

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...-marriage.html (Old to new passport with Non O marriage visa)

----------


## fat bastard

My Non-imm O visa(marriage) ends Feb 6th, BUT.....the last 90 day stamp I received entering the country was valid until the 31st of January. I want to get the additional 3 months for a total of 15 months. So, I have to leave on or before the 31st of Jan, right? Or does my original visa date of Feb 7th still stand
What steps should I take to make this hassle free?

Thanks in advance as always

----------


## Happy As Larry

As I understand your post . The last stamp you received was a Permission to Stay  until January 31 and your original visa expires on February 6th.
So to be legal and achieve your objective you must leave Thailand on or before January 31st and return to Thailand before February 6th. If you do so you should  receive another 90 day Permission to Stay stamp which will allow you to stay in Thailand until early May

----------


## fat bastard

Thanks Happy As Larry.
Early May would be perfect, then back to Savannakhet for another visa!

----------


## Luigi

> Thanks Happy As Larry.
> Early May would be perfect, then back to Savannakhet for another visa!


After arriving back from the Jan 31st border run, you can go to your local immigration office with your wife and marriage cert, and get a 60 day extension on the 90 day permission of temp stay stamp, on the basis of 'visiting family'. 

1,900thb.

So your stay would be 90 days + 60 days from Jan 31st. Taking you to the end of May.

You can go there at any point during the 90 days, if you wish.



You can get that 60 day extension on any 15/30/60/90 day permission of temp stay stamp, even without a visa.

For example, if you fly in without a visa, get 30 days, you can go to immi with wife + marriage cert and get the 60 day extension, making it 90 days for 1,900thb.

----------


## OhOh

> *1,900thb*.
> 
> So your stay would be 90 days + 60 days


Poor daily rate methinks.

Annual, (455 days , 365 + 90), multi entrance,  Non "O" from Savannakhet, 5,000thb. 

Just saying.

 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Could just get an annual extension for 1,900thb. 12 months, all good.


Add on 3,800thb for a multi-entry re-entry permit if he's planning to travel in and out during the 12 months.

Quite a few options for him.

----------


## OhOh

> Could just get an annual extension for 1,900thb. 12 months, all good.


Have you details of this opportunity? 

Previous visa required, funds deposited in Thailand, health insurance requirements, reporting to TIO .....

----------


## Luigi

> Have you details of this opportunity?


Nope.

I penciled mine into me passy with a Biro.

----------


## OhOh

So no red seals then.

----------


## thaiguzzi

Just a heads up.
I have been mainly on multi non O visas since 2003, the odd single entry 90 day Non O from Vientienne and the very odd (once or twice) 30 day tourist visa in nigh on 17 years.
90% have been multi non O visas from either Hull, London or the last few years Savannakhet.
Even been going back every Sonkran to the UK for a month the last 4 years and re-entering at BKK.
Never a problem, nobody ever batted an eyelid on my pretty full and well stamped passports, till last week....
Had a week and a half's holiday in Vietnam with my 81 y/o Dad over here on a visit and my missus. Exited at DM, re-entered at Soowanapooooom.
Mrs goes straight thru the Thai gate, i tell my Dad to follow as over 70, he's in and past passport control inside a coupla minutes - world record.
I'm looking at the mass of queues and ask a pleasant female IO if i can follow my Thai wife and Dad, sure she says.
Result.
Except the female IO behind the counter is studying my PP intensely and i get called to go behind a separate screen come temporary office. Uh oh.
Never ever happened before, never ever had a problem.
New head big wig, pretty, late 30's, but obviously got a bee in her bonnet inspects my PP and starts shouting at me, goes right into one.
Accuses me of being a "visa runner"....
I state everything in my PP is legal and i have done nothing wrong and not one day overstay in 17 years.
She is now getting really upset.
I ask for my wife to come over and she agrees.
She tells my wife i have a wrong visa and i should have a marriage visa.
I state why are consulates still issueing 12 month multi non O's and why am i being stamped in @ Nong Khai year after year, 90 days after 90 days.
She answers that NK and the border crossings in the North and NE are "soft" and it is wrong....
She then goes into one about if my wife is on a UK visit visa and runs out, she can't go and get a Schengen visa and come back in again????
How long we have been married? 15 fucking years.
Lots of dodgy foreigners marrying innocent Thai women to get round visa rules????
When in a foreign country, you have to abide by their rules.???
If she comes to the UK and parks her car in a disabled parking space, it is illegal????
WTF?
Oh the irony.
A Thai mentioning about parking a car in a disabled parking space....
By now i've got steam coming out of my ears and arms crossed, my personna is coming across as not Jai Yen Yen.
Luckily my missus is on the case, polite yes sir no sir convo with the rabid IO, yes we'll sort it out, yes he did'nt know, blah blah.
On the way out, the looney IO is all smiles and wishes us good luck!!!
Like flicking a fucking switch!
One of the main reasons i have tried to have minimal contact with IO and their offices. And prefer a multi non O than a retirement or marriage visa.
I have a profound lack of respect for most people in a uniform and of authority, always have, and i try and have as little to do as possible with these little Hitlers.
Just a heads up. Hopefully it was just a one off...

----------


## parryhandy

Thanks for the heads up, have been expecting this for a while now. What "visa" did she expect you to have ? did she mean a non o extension based on marriage ?

----------


## Mendip

^^ Much like you... since 2006 I've been on multiple entry Non O visas based on marriage. I think in all that time I've only entered Thailand using visa exempt 2 or 3 times when my Non O had run out.

This really has been the perfect visa for me... I'm never in Thailand more than 90 days anyway with regular work trips, and I think in 13 years I've only had to make two 'visa runs' during a time when I couldn't work due to a sick daughter.

My Non O visas have come from Perth WA, Cardiff UK (when the consulates could still issue multiple entry Non O visas) but the last several have come from Singapore. In fact I'm planning on renewing my Non O at Singapore in the next couple of weeks.

As said, this has been the perfect visa for me, but over the past few months I've noticed a lot more scrutiny of my passport by the immigration officers... it is full of stamps with me working a nominal 4 on, 4 off rota. I always enter at Suvarnanbhumi, and almost always on single flight tickets. I also regularly now get questioned about being married, where does the wife come from, etc etc. 

I can't really think of a more suitable visa for me, and hope to continue on it for the foreseeable future.

I have heard talk that the Non O based on marriage could be phased out... and is more geared to people visiting spouses rather than actually living in Thailand. I guess for me, with at least 5 or 6 months spent away at work, I can argue that I'm not permanently living here.

----------


## Dillinger

> Just a heads up. Hopefully it was just a one off...


Hopefully they haven't put a mark against you for your next trip. How long is left on your visa?

----------


## ootai

Mendip

I was like you when i was working I just got a visa exempt entry as I worked a 8 weeks on 3 weeks off cycle in Indonesia so in and out in less than 30 days.
That meant 4 or 5 entries per year so I am not sure they wouldn't start to question me now.
A couple of times I was at home for longer than the 30 days so I just went to Immigration (Buriram) and got a 30 day extension to cover me.

So far in 20 years I have been coming here since I first met my wife I have not had any trouble or issues with Immigration so I hope it continues that way.
I am on a married to Thai wife Visa and I don't think the criteria for the Visa is overly onerous so I can't understand why anyone would get a retirement Visa in preference to a Married Visa but each to their own.

----------


## parryhandy

> ^^ Much like you... since 2006 I've been on multiple entry Non O visas based on marriage. I think in all that time I've only entered Thailand using visa exempt 2 or 3 times when my Non O had run out.
> 
> This really has been the perfect visa for me... I'm never in Thailand more than 90 days anyway with regular work trips, and I think in 13 years I've only had to make two 'visa runs' during a time when I couldn't work due to a sick daughter.
> 
> My Non O visas have come from Perth WA, Cardiff UK (when the consulates could still issue multiple entry Non O visas) but the last several have come from Singapore. In fact I'm planning on renewing my Non O at Singapore in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> As said, this has been the perfect visa for me, but over the past few months I've noticed a lot more scrutiny of my passport by the immigration officers... it is full of stamps with me working a nominal 4 on, 4 off rota. I always enter at Suvarnanbhumi, and almost always on single flight tickets. I also regularly now get questioned about being married, where does the wife come from, etc etc. 
> 
> I can't really think of a more suitable visa for me, and hope to continue on it for the foreseeable future.
> ...


The multi entry will be phased out IMO as it's not included in the e-visa options at all,which are supposedly being rolled out everywhere after initial testing at various embassies.

----------


## Bogon

I love the multi-entry O (married to a Thai).

I actually have a work permit and still use this visa as I like to escape for a day or 2 every 90 days and have zero dealing immigration in Thailand.

----------


## parryhandy

> I love the multi-entry O (married to a Thai).
> 
>  have zero dealing immigration in Thailand.


 yup this

----------


## Mendip

^^ exactly. TM30... what's that?!

I don't really know what my options will be if it's phased out... I'm sure life will get more complicated.

----------


## jamescollister

Did my multi O spouse border run yesterday, Chong Mek, no problems at all, if anything they seem to have got the new finger print system working properly 
immigration is faster than ever, passport finger prints scanned, a stamp and on your way. 

As to changes, if any in the multi O visas I get from Savanhket or Australia, that may be the end of Thailand for me, crap rubber prices, rising costs, now talk of more taxes and enforcing some old taxes  etc. 

Can sit and watch TV waiting to get my OAP in Australia.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> Thanks for the heads up, have been expecting this for a while now. What "visa" did she expect you to have ? did she mean a non o extension based on marriage ?


Ya, i think so.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> Hopefully they haven't put a mark against you for your next trip. How long is left on your visa?


Fingers crossed.
Last 90 day trip out. 
Due for a 12 month Multi Non O renewal in Savannakhet in April.
First year in 3-4 that i'm not going back to the UK over Sonkran with my lad or missus to see my poorly mum.
May be a blessing in disguise.
I don't think there are probs at the mo up here with land border crossings, more so with Gestapo Nazis at Suwanapoom.

----------


## OhOh

Does anyone know if a copy of one's Thai Immigration file can be obtained? If so, what is the "successful" procedure.

Officially, LuLu  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

You know where I live, no immigration offices, no police, border troops only, in 17 years out here have never been asked for my passport, visa wise.
Years ago had a police address check, not for a visa, just to see where I lived, guy had died in the district couldn't find his passport and didn't really know who he was.

Chong Mek border crossing, they will stamp you in,  stamp out, but you are in Lao, motorbike taxi , back over the border dirt road and back home.

Sometimes think, why waste the money on visas, I can walk to Lao and no immigration cops have been out here in the 17 teen years I have live in backwater Thailand.

----------


## Luigi

> Sometimes think, why waste the money on visas


Very good question.


Simply go to immigration once a year and get annual Extension of Temporary Stays for 1,900thb, Jim.






> Officially, LuLu


 :Smile: 

Bugger.

----------


## jamescollister

> Very good question.
> 
> 
> Simply go to immigration once a year and get annual Extension of Temporary Stays for 1,900thb, Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kind of lost me there, 1.900 Baht you can get a years worth of extensions of stay, please tell me more, never head of that.





 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Kind of lost me there, 1.900 Baht you can get a years worth of extensions of stay, please tell me more, never head of that.


Go to your local immigration office.
Take wife, marriage cert, proof of funds or income, a few other bits n bobs, get a 12 month Extension of Temporary Stay based on family.

Cost 1,900thb.

Report every 90 days. Free. 


repeat every 12 months.

----------


## Bogon

> a few other bits n bobs


This is why I don't do the extension.

These bits and bobs include taking photos of you and the misssus outside the house with the house number clearly shown, sitting on the marital bed together, downstairs on the sofa, on the bog turning one out and so on.

Don't forget the hand-drawn map of directions to your house from immigration (no Google map allowed).

Oh, and the immigration dude might want to pop round and say hello one day at your abode to make sure you are who you say you are. He may even want to stay for a cup of tea and a slice of cake and then wait for you to give him his 'petrol money'

Make sure when applying that you have done your tm28 and tm30 or there will be a fine waiting for you too.

Won't go too much in how to prove your funds as the nice people at the bank will tell you on the day of your application as you will have to visit there before hop-footing it to the immigration because you have to update the bankbook and get a letter from the manager stating that everything is all good.

Missed out a couple of bits and bobs, but you get the jist.

----------


## Luigi

Pros and cons, Boggy. Pros and cons.  :Smile:

----------


## Phoenix

> This is why I don't do the extension.
> 
> These bits and bobs include taking photos of you and the misssus outside the house with the house number clearly shown, sitting on the marital bed together, downstairs on the sofa, on the bog turning one out and so on.
> 
> Don't forget the hand-drawn map of directions to your house from immigration (no Google map allowed).
> 
> Oh, and the immigration dude might want to pop round and say hello one day at your abode to make sure you are who you say you are. He may even want to stay for a cup of tea and a slice of cake and then wait for you to give him his 'petrol money'
> 
> Make sure when applying that you have done your tm28 and tm30 or there will be a fine waiting for you too.
> ...


Yep. All that. If your local immigration officials are friendly it might be painless enough but if they are a bunch of jobsworth assholes then dealing with them will be a pain.

Hence my preference for the Multi Non O and stuff the TM 30. 

 So far after 20 years I've not had any problem but plain to see its getting tougher.  I have the 400,000 but can thing od better places to put it than a Thai bank. 

All this is a result of the last coup that some idiots actually praised as a good thing.

Guess it won't be long before a new regulation is added whereby you will have to supply a 5 minute video of yourself rogering the wife with full penetration clearly shown.

----------


## Mendip

^ So, for the likes of meself, if the Non O multi entry based on marriage is phased out, do tou think that would be my only option?

Bear in mind that I'm constantly in and out of the country for work, and that I could never guarantee being in country for a certain date... 90 day reporting or extension renewal?

----------


## aging one

> 90 day reporting or extension renewal?


90 day reporting no problem, the clock sets new when you depart. The extension huge problem, you would have to start over...

Your extension of stay has no time limit plus you can use a re entry permit. The visa I am on and extending is 27 years old. One time I did have to find the old passport it was issued in and show it to immigration..

----------


## thaiguzzi

> ^ So, for the likes of meself, if the Non O multi entry based on marriage is phased out, do tou think that would be my only option?
> 
> Bear in mind that I'm constantly in and out of the country for work, and that I could never guarantee being in country for a certain date... 90 day reporting or extension renewal?


For people like yerself, genuine FIFO types, ie month in month out, i don't think there will be a problem.
Its more a problem for people like me who live here permanently, and do a border run every 90 days, out and straight back in. Even an overnight stay i doubt will help.
There are more cases coming to light now similar to my experience at the big BKK airport to make me now think it was not a one off, nor that i had an IO throwing a hissy fit.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> This is why I don't do the extension.
> 
> These bits and bobs include taking photos of you and the misssus outside the house with the house number clearly shown, sitting on the marital bed together, downstairs on the sofa, on the bog turning one out and so on.
> 
> Don't forget the hand-drawn map of directions to your house from immigration (no Google map allowed).
> 
> Oh, and the immigration dude might want to pop round and say hello one day at your abode to make sure you are who you say you are. He may even want to stay for a cup of tea and a slice of cake and then wait for you to give him his 'petrol money'
> 
> Make sure when applying that you have done your tm28 and tm30 or there will be a fine waiting for you too.
> ...


+1.
Well said.
Not only have i always had a problem with people in uniforms and authority, but i refuse to kowtow to Jobsworths and play the game, which obviously gets me into bother sometimes, especially if i'm not wrong.
Last time i was in an immigration office was 10-12 odd years ago in Nong Khai, needed a letter or something, paid for of course, sitting there waiting with my wife, and a senior female heffer of a IO is trying to sell the missus some skin whitening cream because in her opinion she was too "dark" FFS.
Kvnts.

----------


## jamescollister

> Go to your local immigration office.
> Take wife, marriage cert, proof of funds or income, a few other bits n bobs, get a 12 month Extension of Temporary Stay based on family.
> 
> Cost 1,900thb.
> 
> Report every 90 days. Free. 
> 
> 
> repeat every 12 months.


Bit of a problem there, last time i had 400,000 Baht in the bank, took the wife and kids back to OZ, 2 terms at school to get thier English up to speed.
Can't show an income, live from rubber plantations, prohibited occupation, no Multi O spouse, just no visa and 20,00 fine, can move down the road, Lao 1/2 an hour on a motorbike. No immigration there either, wrong side of the Mekong.

----------


## Luigi

> no visa and 20,00 fine


And blacklisted from the country for up to 1, 5 or 10 years depending on how long.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> And blacklisted from the country for up to 1, 5 or 10 years depending on how long.


Did you read my post, Lao, no Thai visa, cross the border, how can they ban me if I had no visa in the first place.
Cambodians. Laotians busted by the 100,000s every year,  bused back to the border.
Even my pink Thai ID card says, number 6 type , temporary reside, refugee or stateless person.

If legal in Lao that's where I go, 30 km from home, no real border checks, no immigration here or in Lao, just a line on a map.

----------


## Luigi

> how can they ban me if I had no visa in the first place.


Genius.


Absolutely genius.

----------


## OhOh

> Even my pink Thai ID card says, number 6 type


Are you quoting the first digit of your pink card number?





> temporary reside, refugee or stateless person.


Where are those stated, on the back?

----------


## fat bastard

Can I goto Ban Phun Nam Ron near Kanchanaburi to get my new permission to stay stamp?

----------


## Luigi

> Can I goto Ban Phun Nam Ron near Kanchanaburi to get my new permission to stay stamp?


Shouldn't be a problem if you're using a Non-O multi entry.

AFAIK they were only doing people with Non-Immigrant visas, and not those with a Multi Entry Tourist Visa or those looking to get a Visa-Exempt 30 day stamp, that's around a year ago. Could be open to all and sundry now.

Anyway, doing it on a Non-O multi entry shouldn't be any kind of issue.

----------


## fat bastard

Multi entry non o marriage visa ends February 6th this permission to stay stamp expires today was gonna fly but having problems purchasing online (new atm card) either rock up to a service counter and pay cash at Don Muang or drive to Kanchanaburi

----------


## Bogon

^ If near Don Muang, you might as well drive to Kanchanaburi. Should take about 2.5 hrs to the border from there (Border is around 60km away from town).

960 baht for the ins and outs and should be done in under an hour.

Turn the car around and stay in Kan for the evening sipping beer and head back in the morning after breakfast.

----------


## OhOh

answered

----------


## Luigi

> As a foreigner are you allowed to cross over at that office?


Aliens have been doing border runs there for the last half a decade.

Though there was a bit of a bruhaha among the tighter end of the border running clientele when they increased the price of the Burmese visa stamp and necessary transport fee for the 3 km trip between border posts from 700thb to 900thb around 4 years ago.

----------


## fat bastard

Luigi and Bogon,thank you for the advice, yesterday was exactly just as you both described it would be.
I was home by 7.30pm !

----------


## Bogon

^ Just spreading the TD love.

Any chance of a quick write-up, so others here have some fresh info on the process?

----------


## fat bastard

> ^ Just spreading the TD love.
> 
> Any chance of a quick write-up, so others here have some fresh info on the process?


Of course! I had lost my atm card and had a small problem with my new atm card (it needed to be registered to make purchases online) and so wasn't able to purchase a flight unless I just went to Don Muang and bought over the counter. I didn't really want to do that and I read about the border run to Ban Phu Nam Ron which isn't that far from Bangkok and asked you guys if it was do-able.
So, I set off about 12.30ish after I topped off the radiator(water) and and tank with LPG. I went through Bang Len and Kamphaeng saen to Kanchanaburi. Some big hills to maneuver as I got close to the border, had some military checkpoints along the way I thought I had reached another when in fact I was at the stop-off place I needed to be.They had to remove some traffic cones to let me make a U-turn (google maps said I still had 6 more minutes to go!) so I could go back and park!

I first paid a fee of 960 baht behind some buildings on the left and then walked out to the front and got stamped out of Thailand , after that a group of us boarded a van that drove us to I guess the other side?
 
The driver parked by a shop selling cheap ciggies and alcohol and he collected the passports and took them to get stamped in and out of Myanmar. After 20 minutes we all boarded the van and headed back to the Thai side. No problems at all, I was back on the road about 4.30, I stopped in Kanchanaburi for some KFC and was home just after 7pm.
I'm glad I did it and Thanks again to you and Luigi for your help in making the decision to go there.

----------


## Bogon

^ I've done that border around 10 times now coming from Bangkok.

Once stamped back in. I always spend a night in Kanchanaburi for a beer and food.

Thanks for the write-up.

----------


## Dillinger

> I had lost my atm card and had a small problem with my new atm card (it needed to be registered to make purchases online) and so wasn't able to purchase a flight unless I just went to Don Muang and bought over the counter.


You can pay over the counter at any 7/11 when you book Air Asia or Thai Airways flights. Probably any Thai  airline.

----------


## fat bastard

> You can pay over the counter at any 7/11 when you book Air Asia or Thai Airways flights. Probably any Thai  airline.


Yes, but I still hadn't had my card registered for online purchases and I needed this function in order to complete the booking. 
You can register your card  only at an ATM machine after 6am BUT it takes an additional 24 hours for the bank to send a OTOP code via SMS, which I don't think I have received yet. 
Trust me I looked for this feature on their website, it would've been so easy as I have done it in the past.
But to be honest I am glad it worked out this way although stressful at the time, it was much better going to Ban Phun Nam Ron.

----------


## Mendip

I just renewed my Non O multi entry visa (based on marriage) at the Thai embassy in Singapore. No problems at all.

Apply and upload supporting documents online, then once approved, submit said documents at the embassy one morning and collect the following day in the afternoon.

I had a long chat with the boss woman at the embassy and asked her about online rumours about changes to the Non O mulity entry visa. She said as far as she knows there are no plans to change requirements for the Non O based on marriage... but didn't know what may happen to the Non O-A. My feeling was there may be more changes afoot for the retirement visa.

----------


## cyrille

> She said as far as she knows there are no plans to change requirements for the Non O based on marriage.





> My feeling was there may be more changes afoot for the retirement visa.


Excellent choice.  :Very Happy:

----------


## thaiguzzi

> I had a long chat with the boss woman at the embassy and asked her about online rumours about changes to the Non O mulity entry visa. She said as far as she knows there are no plans to change requirements for the Non O based on marriage...


Unfortunately, consular staff and immigration officers are like a pair of ambidextrous hands - or not - the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing. And vice versa.
Be careful out there...

----------


## Luigi

Be careful out there Mendip.

----------


## Kartoo

As a foreigner are you allowed to cross over at that office?

Russians and South Africans are not permitted to cross at Phu Nam Ron.

----------


## toddaniels

The ONLY changes to getting a Non-O visa (single or multi-entry) at Savannakhet are if your thai wife changed her surname to yours when you got married. If she did you will need to provide a signed copy of that green bordered form.

Also, keep in mind that talking to a wing-nut in one thai consulate about what might or might not happen is worthless as tits on a bull. Each consulate is run as it's own entity and what one does the others don't have to do OR if they do they can ask for completely different documentation. (That's why you can only get a 90 day single entry Non-O based on marriage from the thai consulate in Vientiane BUT you can get a year-long, multi-entry from Savannakhet).

Here's the requirements for getting a Non-O visa in Savannakhet 
NOTE; there is no advantage (as in NONE at all) to bring more documentation than what is required. it cuts no ice with the officers there.

-the original rose bordered marriage certificate
copies of:
-front&back of the rose bordered marriage certificate
-front&back of your thai spouse's i/d card
-thai spouse's house book listing
-data page of your passport
-lao visa & entry stamp

you also need 2 passport sized photos,a filled out application along with 5000baht.

Your thai spouse signs the things with their name on them, you sign the things with yours <- meaning you BOTH sign the marriage certificate copies  :Wink: 

NOTE: if your thai wife changed her name (took your surname when she got married OR after that) you need the certificate stating she changed her name too..

----------


## Luigi

Isn't it the same deal in Ho Chi Minh nowadays?

Though possibly without the name change doc.

----------


## toddaniels

HCMC requires a letter from your thai wife addressed to the consulate asking they issue you the visa (it can be in thai or english, typed or hand written) AND remember the thai consulates in Vietnam ONLY accept US dollars in near pristine condition. A year long, multi-entry Non-O at HCMC is 200USD

----------


## Luigi

Welcome back Super-Todd.  :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> ...NOTE: if your thai wife changed her name (took your surname when she got married OR after that) you need the certificate stating she changed her name too..


I usually don't know what's going on in the background if it doesn't affect me, and often even if it does, but I don't recall wifey signing any certificate to change her name; afaik she took the marriage cert and kitchen sink to the passport office and city hall for her new passport and IDs.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> -front&back of the rose bordered marriage certificate


In 17 years of applying for, and receiving Multi Non O visas, i have never been asked, nor shown the back of the above certificate.






> NOTE: if your thai wife changed her name (took your surname when she got married OR after that) you need the certificate stating she changed her name too..


Ja, i heard this one too. 
The wife has never had this certificate, i've never seen nor heard about it, so next week she can pop down the local Ampur office and get one. 
I presume the local office can do it in Nakon Nowhere, even though we were married in BKK.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I presume the local office can do it in Nakon Nowhere, even though we were married in BKK.


 I'm 100% sure all Ampurs are linked on the internet. You should be able to get a certified copy of said document. There should be a small charge for the service.

----------


## cyrille

> I'm 100% sure all Ampurs are linked on the internet.


That kind of thinking can only lead to heartache.  :Very Happy:

----------


## toddaniels

> In 17 years of applying for, and receiving Multi Non O visas, i have never been asked, nor shown the back of the above certificate.


And how many of those year long, multi-entry Non-O visas based on marriage did you get from the thai consulate in Savannakhet Lao?
IF you were married in thailand they have been asking to see the original rose bordered Kor Ror 2 marriage certificate for a good while now and they have been asking for the name change document that your wife got when she got married to you (IF she changed it right then) OR that she got later when she changed her last name 
Here's the Kor Ror 2, Kor Ror 3 and the name change document too

----------


## thaiguzzi

Thanx, now i know what it looks like, and no, i've never seen it before.






> And how many of those year long, multi-entry Non-O visas based on marriage did you get from the thai consulate in Savannakhet Lao?
> IF you were married in thailand they have been asking to see the original rose bordered Kor Ror 2 marriage certificate for a good while now


Donkey's years, prolly well over a decade. As i said, (read my post) never ever asked to see a copy of the rear of the certificate.
And yes, a copy of the front, signed, and the original - forever, since year dot.

----------

